# 986 Rear Light



## BBagge (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried to replace a rear light on the rear of our 986 when I realized the new light came with only 2 wires compared to the old light having 3. I was wondering how to wire it up and I did try one way and I lost all of the other lights besides the flashers when I did it. What should I check for to get the other lights going again??


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

BBagge said:


> I tried to replace a rear light on the rear of our 986 when I realized the new light came with only 2 wires compared to the old light having 3. I was wondering how to wire it up and I did try one way and I lost all of the other lights besides the flashers when I did it. What should I check for to get the other lights going again??


Does the 986 use the same lights as the *66 series? My 1066 has a red bulb and a white bulb in the rear tail lights. The red bulb comes on when you put the road lights on, and the white one comes on when you turn the full field lights on. That's what the three wires are for. If the new light only has two, then its just a white light. Sounds like you ended up with the wrong light for the tractor.


EDIT:

Looked up the part numbers:


You need part # 107351C91 Lamp Assy Flood and Tail 986



You probably got part# 388945R91 Lamp Assy Rear Flood 986


The first part # is a combination light like you need, the second is just a flood light. They are both under the same reference number on the parts lookup screen, so they probably mixed them up.


----------

